# Strong Rock Outdoors - 3D Archery Tournament- March 5th, 2016



## StrongRockOutdoors (Jan 21, 2016)

Free 3D Archery Tournament
Prizes
Breakfast
Special Guest Speaker
March 5th, 2016
Strong Rock Christian School - Locust Grove, Georgia
7:30am Sign uphttp://74.55.204.178/images/smilies/party.gif


----------



## STICKS-N-STRINGS (Feb 17, 2016)

We'll be there.


----------



## bamaboy (Feb 29, 2016)

Great shoot yall put on!!! Breakfast is gonna be a good one, lots of good stuff there!!! Who gonna be there??


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 1, 2016)

Bump !   ....Sounds like a good time !


----------



## fayettebowman (Mar 2, 2016)

Want to come but would not be able to make the shotgun start. Be around 1030 or so before I could get there due to work. Would that be ok


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 3, 2016)

fayettebowman said:


> Want to come but would not be able to make the shotgun start. Be around 1030 or so before I could get there due to work. Would that be ok



??????


----------



## Lockhart Launcher (Mar 5, 2016)

Really had a great time,enjoyed the sermon,and great course was set for us! Didn't shoot so great,but thats not what it's all about!!!! Look foward to next year!


----------



## bassfishga (Mar 5, 2016)

We had a great morning at the shoot today. Really enjoyed the ministry and course. Looking forward to the next shoot. Thank for putting on a great shoot.


----------

